

The Best Math Book for Aspiring High Schoolers (IMHO) - eru
http://www.ams.org/notices/199803/comm-bkrev-blank.pdf

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I have a copy and dip into it regularly. As I read I can't help but see Tom's
enthusiastic lecturing style. Although it's now 25 years since I took lectures
from him, and more recent contact has been purely social, I am always
impressed and humbled by his breadth and depth of understanding, and his
ability to make material approachable. Understanding becomes your task - he
has done everything possible.

Not everyone will like every part of this book, and it's not a book of study.
For understanding the range and scope of mathematics, and for seeing the
thought processes in action, it's excellent.

I recommend it unreservedly.

------
Oompa
This is a review of said book, which is here:
[http://www.amazon.com/Pleasures-Counting-T-W-
Körner/dp/05215...](http://www.amazon.com/Pleasures-Counting-T-W-
Körner/dp/0521568234/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248330184&sr=8-1)

~~~
TriinT
Why not link to the book's page on Google Books? It has a better preview than
Amazon's:

<http://books.google.com/books?id=wUdtVHBr-OQC>

